# Catfish and Shrimp



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 1, 2021)

Fried up some catfish and shrimp.  Those green tomato pickles came out better than I could hope for.  I had some good jalapeno hush puppies to fry but somehow got side tracked on some left over potatoes from corned beef hash I had this morning.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 1, 2021)

Dang that is a good looking plate.

Jim


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 1, 2021)

Yep, would enjoy that.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 1, 2021)

That's A keeper Brian !


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks tasty Brian. Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 1, 2021)

Good lookin' plate Brian, Like! I eat fried shrimp maybe twice a month, do them in olive oil and butter, homemade saw-say-do-tartar, love the stuff! RAY


----------



## xray (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks great Brian. I love fried foods and if I owned a fry daddy or an air fryer, I'd be in big trouble.


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 1, 2021)

Nice, I would tear into that in a heartbeat! LIKE!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks tasty. I’ve always wanted to make green tomato pickles.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 2, 2021)

Nice. Fried Seafood is a big treat because it's labor intensive and hard to hold hot in large batches... JJ


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 2, 2021)

Good looking stuff Brian. Sign me up for a plate....please   

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2021)

That is one god looking meal Brian!!!
Al


----------

